# Forelle im gartenteich..??



## *HoMeR* (20. März 2008)

Also erst einmal Hallo, ich bin neu hier im Forum, bin total begeistet und..
ja ..hab auch gleich sehr viele Fragen.. 


Guden alle zammen....ich wollte mal fragen wie es aussieht mit regenbogenforellen im Gartenteich zu halten..?..hat das schon mal jemand gemacht??
wenn ja wären bilder nett..
also das Forellen kaltes und Sauerstoffreiches Wasser benötigen ist mir klaa und das müssen nicht gleich alle posten...
ich wills mir halt überlegen, da ich vorhabe meine gesamten Teichbesatz abzufischen, das wasser boden grund und so weiter auszutauschen oder zu säubern, einen neuen und größeren Filter einzubauen und so weiter...
und dann eben einen neuen Besatz einzusetzten ..mein Traum waren ja Sterlets aber bei 10.000-12.000 Litern ist das so eine Sache...mal sehn..
aber Forllen (nicht zu viele natürlich/ vllt. 10) wäre doch was..ich habe einen kleinen Wasserfall der aus etwa 1 meter höhe aufs wasser platscht und würde noch so Sprudelsteine im Freiwasser instalieren, auch im Sommer wird der Teich nicht all zu warm, da uns jetzt (leider) ein sehr hohes haus hinter unser grundstück gebaut wurde..also ist die Sonne auf dem Teich so um die Mittagszeit(wenns ja auch am wärmsten is) nur noch auf einenm kleinen Teil des Teiches..und ein anderer circa 1,30 meter tief ist fast den ganzen Tag im kühlen Schatten(unter dem wasserfall)...also bitte antwortet..  :beeten


----------



## karsten. (20. März 2008)

*AW: Forelle im gartenteich..??*

Hallo

Forellen sind was für Profis !

schon die viel niedrigeren Bedingungen für die Hälterung sind im normalen Gartenteich nicht durchzuziehen



> Merkblatt 3: Spezielle Anforderungen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.uni-giessen.de/tierschutz/3244.htm


man kann natürlich immer auf Kosten der Fische experimentieren ..... 


mfG       0


----------



## juergen-b (20. März 2008)

*AW: Forelle im gartenteich..??*

hy,





> also das Forellen kaltes und Sauerstoffreiches Wasser benötigen ist mir klaa und das müssen nicht gleich alle posten...



ok - soweit sind wir uns dann einig  

kennst du die temp. in deinem teich im verlauf des sommers, kennst du die abhängigkeit von O² gehalt im wasser zur temp., vermutest du deine O² gehalte oder wurden sie über eine langzeitmessung ermittelt ?

vermutlich wirst du es mit deinen angegebenen mittel nie schaffen in deinem teich über sommer einen O² gehalt von ca. 10mg/l zu erreichen, die bei karstens posting angegebenen 5mg ist schon eher das überlebens muß, und sollte nicht der normalzustand sein.

dementsprechend - lass es sein


----------



## *HoMeR* (20. März 2008)

*AW: Forelle im gartenteich..??*

ja aber bei uns 2, 3 orte weiter ist eine Forellenzucht in der halten die gaaaanz viele Forellen auf wie ich finde engstem Raum in runden Plastikbottischen oder Betongteichen, diese Teiche sind nicht gerade groß und hab keine strömung, nichts.nur aus einen rohr kommt von oben wasser geplätschert naja eher geschossen und versorgt so den teich mit sauerstoff , wieso geht es den Forellen dort dann so(gut)...oder eher...wieso überleben sie dann dort und nich in meinem Teich...naja..


----------



## Christine (20. März 2008)

*AW: Forelle im gartenteich..??*

Hallo Homer,

bist Du sicher, dass es sich um eine Zucht und nicht um eine Mast handelt? Und hast Du mal gefragt, wie alt dort eine Forelle im Durchschnitt wird, bevor sie auf irgendeinem Teller landet?


----------



## Dr.J (20. März 2008)

*AW: Forelle im gartenteich..??*

Hallo Homer,

wenn du den Forellen was Gutes tun willst, dann lass das Experiment. Bitte. Überlass das den professionellen Forellenzüchtern.


----------



## karsten. (20. März 2008)

*AW: Forelle im gartenteich..??*



			
				*HoMeR* schrieb:
			
		

> ja aber bei uns 2, 3 orte weiter ist eine Forellenzucht in der halten die gaaaanz viele Forellen auf wie ich finde engstem Raum in runden Plastikbottischen oder Betongteichen, diese Teiche sind nicht gerade groß und hab keine strömung, nichts.nur aus einen rohr kommt von oben wasser geplätschert naja eher geschossen und versorgt so den teich mit sauerstoff , wieso geht es den Forellen dort dann so(gut)...oder eher...wieso überleben sie dann dort und nich in meinem Teich...naja..




Hallo
geh mal fragen 
wo das Wasser herkommt
das wird kein geschlossenes System sondern ständig Frischwasser sein

wenn Du ständig fließendes Wasser mit fischgerechten Parametern durch Deinen Teich leiten kannst ...... 

Warum nicht  ? .....

mit den bei Gartenteichen üblichen Filtersystemen geht so was nicht

vielleicht ÜBERLEBEN sie bei dir auch (eine Weile)

aber das ist ja nicht Dein Anspruch   

über Bedingungen die bei kommerzielle Massentierhaltung vorkommen
brauchen wir hier ja nicht diskutieren .

frohes Fest         0 2 1


----------



## Nymphaion (20. März 2008)

*AW: Forelle im gartenteich..??*

Hallo,

ich habe einen Teich übernommen in dem der Vorbesitzer partout Forellen halten wollte. Der Teich hat eine Fläche von etwa 4000 qm, besitzt einen Zu- und Abfluss, ist im Schnitt 2 Meter tief und von Fichten umstanden. Da lediglich 6 Liter Wasser in der Sekunde zufließen, wird dieser Teich im Sommer warm. Zum Baden reicht es kaum, aber für die Forellen ist das schon zu viel. Trotzdem mussten da Forellen rein, und solange die da drin waren, gab es in jedem Sommer zig Einsätze der örtlichen Feuerwehr, bei der sie Luft in den Teich pumpen mussten um die Forellen am Abnippeln zu hindern. Das war auch nur machbar, weil der Teichbesitzer der reichste und einflußreichste Mann im Dorf war. Wir haben keine Forellen mehr eingesetzt. 

In 'normalen' Forellenzuchten kommt man mit dem Überbesatz nur durch den vorbeugenden Einsatz von Medikamenten zurecht. Deswegen genehmigen die Wasserwirtschaftsämter kaum mehr neue Fischzuchten.


----------



## Eugen (20. März 2008)

*AW: Forelle im gartenteich..??*

auch interessant aus einem anglerforum :
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=1178096


no comment


----------



## canis (20. März 2008)

*AW: Forelle im gartenteich..??*



			
				Nymphaion schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe einen Teich übernommen in dem der Vorbesitzer partout Forellen halten wollte. Der Teich hat eine Fläche von etwa *4000 qm*, besitzt einen Zu- und Abfluss, ist im Schnitt 2 Meter tief und von Fichten umstanden.



bist du sicher??? ein teich 4000 qm hätte um die 60 meter seitenlänge! das wäre weit mehr als alle fischzuchten in meiner umgebung. 

@*HoMeR*: 
von forellen in einem solchen teich rate ich generell ab. die argumente, wieso das nicht gemacht werden solle (strömung, temperatur, sauerstoffgehalt), wurden hier schon genannt. ich nehme an, du willst die fische ja artgerecht halten. 

und nur weil fischzuchten in deiner umgebung die fische in kleinen betonbecken halten, heisst das noch lange nicht, dass dies artgerecht ist und man das selbe tun soll. 

LG
david


----------



## karsten. (20. März 2008)

*AW: Forelle im gartenteich..??*



			
				canis schrieb:
			
		

> .....bist du sicher??? .........




 

schau mal hier  

http://www.nymphaion.de/12/gaertnerei.html?nav1=18&nav2=56&nav3=0

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...00704,10.476735&spn=0.001884,0.00405&t=h&z=18

frohes Fest !

1


----------



## canis (20. März 2008)

*AW: Forelle im gartenteich..??*

ok, habe eben nur ins profil und ins album des users geschaut und dort kein bild des teichs gesehen. und das forum heisst ja hobby-garten*teich* und nicht hobby-garten*see* oder gar hobby-garten*meer*...  

und es wäre ja nicht das erste mal gewesen, dass hier komplett falsche teichgrössen angegeben werden  

LG


----------



## karsten. (20. März 2008)

*AW: Forelle im gartenteich..??*

@ Canis

war ja auch nicht böse gemeint !   

hier geht es um "Urgestein" !









Du hast auch noch keine Bilder im Album    

Werner kann ich beim Baden und Seerosen-fressen beobachten   

mfG


----------



## *HoMeR* (20. März 2008)

*AW: Forelle im gartenteich..??*

ja is gut dann lass ich es eben


----------



## koimen (20. März 2008)

*AW: Forelle im gartenteich..??*

Hallo Mitglieder

Zu diesem Thema:
Mein Nachbar hat seit mind. 20Jahren Forellen in einem Betonbecken von zirka 2x3,5m' gehältert. Er ist Fischaufseher......die Forellen werden natürlich mit der Zeit gegessen. Es läuft immer Frischwasser ins Becken ohne jegliche Unterbrechung........Speisekarpfen hat er auch.


----------



## Nymphaion (20. März 2008)

*AW: Forelle im gartenteich..??*

Hallo,

die Größe ist das Problem meines Teiches. Der Zufluss ist einfach zu gering um bei dieser Wassermenge die Erwärmung zu verhindern. Wenn ich ein kleines Becken und viel Zufluss habe, dann bleibt es kühler. Winziges Becken und riesiger Zufluss ist nichts anderes als die Situation in einem Bach - und da sind die Forellen ja auch daheim. Mit einem Kreislauf kannst Du das wohl kaum simulieren, aber wenn ich einen natürlichen Zulauf nutzen kann und das überschüssige Wasser wieder abführe, dann kann ich in einem kleinen Becken Forellen am Leben halten. Ob das artgerecht ist, ist wieder eine andere Frage. Den Extremfall gibt es bei jedem Fischhändler zu sehen: ein Aquarium mit Zu- und Abfluss in dem die Fische für den täglichen Verkauf gehalten werden. 

Noch was zur Belustigung: als ich das erste mal Fische (Karpfen und Schleien) für unseren Teich gekauft habe, hat ihn mein Fischzüchter als 'Weiherle' bezeichnet. Zu Recht. Hier ein Blick auf seine Weiher:

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...3577,10.471129&spn=0.011593,0.025663&t=h&z=15


----------



## toschbaer (20. März 2008)

*AW: Forelle im gartenteich..??*

Hallo,
ich habe 1 Regen- und 1 Bachforelle im Teich. Habe sie eingestzt, weil ich sehr gute Wasserwerte, Frischwasserzulauf habe und meinen Teich mit einer 3.600 l/h Luftpumpe belüfte  
Mir ist klar gewesen, dass Forellen nichts für einen Gartenteich sind, weil sie bei 22° Grad sterben.Ich habe sie zum Verzehr gekauft bei einem Forellenmäster.
AAAbbbeeeerrr hmmm die Regenbogenforelle ist schon relativ zahm (Sie frisst die Regenwürmer schon fast aus der Hand)  SSCCCHHHEEEII...
Die Bachforelle hingegen ist sehr scheu (ich sehe sie nur abends in der Dämmerung). Beide Forellen mögen das Störfutter, da sieht man auch genau, dass sie schon auch ein Revierverhalten haben!! (wie von Karsten beschrieben)
Es wird mir auf jeden Fall sehr schwer fallen , sie in den nächsten 2-3 Wochen herauszuholen und zu......:smoki 

MfG
Friedhelm


----------



## Koiteich2013 (25. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Friedhelm,
wie sind denn so Deine Erfahrungen bzgl. Forellen und Schwimmteich. Gibt es was neues zu berichten?

Schaut Euch mal die Goldforelle am Schluss des Videos an. Ich bereits eine entnommen und geschlachtet. Der rote Fleck konnte weggewischt werden. Das Fleisch selber ist von keinerlei Blutungen durchsetzt. Bin mir nicht sicher ib es eine äußere Verletzung ist, z.B durch eine Katze.

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/forellen-im-schwimmteich.46871/#post-537784

gruß

heiko


----------

